# *.exe- Datei aus einem Java- Programm



## e9926044 (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hab mein Java- Programm mit der Entwicklungsumgebung NETBEANS geschrieben. Wie kann ich jetzt aus diesem Programm eine ausführbare *.exe Datei machen bzw wie kann ich dieses Programm weitergeben, sodass der Code nirgends steht aber das Programm noch ausführbar ist.
Am Besten wäre halt ein Button auf den man klickt und das Programm startet. Kann man so etwas machen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

lg
Hannes


----------



## dieta (20. Feb 2007)

Stichwort: *.jar-Dateien.
Dazu steht auch einiges in den Foren-FAQs.
Schau' mal im Projektordner deines Projektes. Da gibt's irgendwo eine .jar, die man dann per doppelklick starten kann.


----------



## Jockel (20. Feb 2007)

e9926044 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich dieses Programm weitergeben, sodass der Code nirgends steht aber das Programm noch ausführbar ist.


Gar nicht!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2007)

Naja, ich würde diesen Thread jetzt nicht so einfach abwürgen, weil es dafür eine Lösung in der FAQ gibt.

Aber aus deinem Java-Programm eine exe-Datei zu machen, ist nie eine besonders gute Lösung, sie hat keine Vorteile, eher Nachteile. Dieses Diskussion wurde auch schon so oft hier geführt, dass ich hier keine neue entfachen werde...
Also in die FAQ gucken!


----------

